# CTA Lines in Chicago



## RailFanLNK (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello All,

I have a friend and his 18 year old daughter who are flying into O'Hare from Tulsa OK and staying at the Quality Inn at O'Hare which I think is 1 1/2 mile away from the Blue Line. They are going to visit Loyola, DePaul and Northwestern Universities this coming weekend. He mentioned that he was going to rent a car and my heart jumped. Is it possible for them to buy 2 3-Day Passes and be able to go to these three places via the "el"? He was interested in chucking the rental car but I don't think he has ever been on mass transit so I'm sure there is some skepticism there. If the CTA would be the way to go, can you let me know which lines? They are touring the schools Saturday, Sunday and Monday. Thanks!

Al


----------



## PerRock (Oct 18, 2007)

I find that Chicago's CTA is quite safe and very useful. If your friend has a map and knows where he is going (on the map) the CTA should be able to get them fairly close to the desired location (being that they are schools, there is probably stops there) as for 2-3 day passes, I believe they do have such a thing, they also have rechargeable transit cards for use. the transit cards are easier to obtain than the passes generally. www.yourcta.com

peter


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 18, 2007)

DePaul is at Fullerton on the Red/Brown (and rush-hour Purple) Lines.

Loyola is at the, well, Loyola stop on the Red Line. Northwestern is in Evanston, served by the Purple Line.

The only issue is the line cut that will have the Blue Line closed between Jefferson Park and Harlem, which would require the use of shuttle buses.

That, and the slowness of the Blue Line, and (if they were insistent on using rail the entire way) having to go all the way downtown to transfer to head back north. And the Red Line may be on a reroute (it might be, I haven't checked to see if that's happening this weekend as well).

Our weekends are becoming full of construction and rail reroutes.

If they do want to consider the CTA (and it's not too late for a trip "this weekend"), you can put them in touch with me (via e-mail, you have both my personal and work e-mail addresses, I suggest using both of them just in case I'm not able to check one) and I can give them more information.


----------

